# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch đà nẵng 4 ngày 3 đêm

## bintour

DU LỊCH ĐÀ NẴNG 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM
 DU LỊCH ĐÀ NẴNG - ĐỒNG XANH ĐỒNG NGHỆ - TẮM BÙN PHƯỚC NHƠN - HUẾ - ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG 
Thời gian: 04 ngày 03 đêm
Phương tiện: bằng xe ô tô tại Miền Trung
Giá Tour: 2.800.000VNĐ
Lưu trú: Khách sạn 3*
Ngày khởi hành: Thứ 5 và thứ 7 hàng tuần

Ngày 01: Thứ Năm hoặcThứ Bảy - Đón khách - Phố biển ĐÀ NẴNG (Ăn trưa, tối)
Sáng-trưa:Đón quý khách tại Đà Nẵng (sáng- trưa) đưa đi ăn trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”.
Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam  và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng
Tối:      Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm

Ngày 02: Thứ Sáu hoặc Chủ Nhật - ĐỒNG XANH- ĐỒNG NGHỆ - CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng:    Điểm tâm. Tham quan Hồ Đồng Xanh - Đồng Nghệ và tắm bùn khoáng nóng Phước Nhơn. Tham quan Đình Túy Loan, mang đậm kiến trúc văn hóa của thời Lê - Nguyễn và nghe dân ca, hát bài chòi, một nét văn hóa tiêu biểu của người dân đất Quảng. Lên thuyền đi xuôi dòng sông Hàn thăm khu di tích kháng chiến K20, viếng Miếu Bà Quan Âm. Thuyền đưa quý khách trở lại điểm tập kết.
Trưa:    Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
Chiều: Khởi hành đi Cố Đô Huế, dừng chân ngắm cảnh “Lăng Cô - vịnh đẹp thế giới” do Câu lạc bộ các vịnh biển đẹp nhất thế giới bình chọn.
Tối:      Ăn tối đặc sản xứ Huế và tự do khám phá Cố Đô về đêm.

Ngày 03: Thứ Bảy hoặc Thứ Hai - ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng:    Điểm tâm sớm. Khởi hành tham quan Động Thiên Đường nằm giữa rừng quốc gia Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng. Chương trình đi qua làng Chày Lập, Suối Nước Mọc kì vĩ đến khám phá vẻ đẹp huyền ảo của động khô dài nhất Châu Á, đẹp hơn hẵn động Phong Nha vốn đã là Kỳ Quan Thiên Nhiên của Thế Giới với những tuyệt mỹ của tạo hóa ban tặng. Quí khách qua từng cung bậc của chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh, thiên đình, của mái nhà rông tây nguyên, của tháp Chàm bí ẩn và của gió, cát,...  
Trưa:    Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
Chiều:  Về Huế theo đường Hồ Chí Minh - Trường Sơn huyền thoại.
Tối:      Ăn tối nhà hàng và ngủ đêm tại Huế.

Ngày 04: Chủ Nhật hoặc Thứ Ba - HUẾ - Tiễn khách (Ăn sáng, trưa)
Sáng:    Điểm tâm. Xem biểu diễn Võ Kinh Vạn An , chiêu thức võ học tương truyền của các tướng sĩ bảo vệ những vương triều ngày trước, An Định Cung - công trình kiến trúc nghệ thuật độc đáo của triều Nguyễn và mua sắm chợ Đông Ba.  
Trưa:    Ăn trưa nhà hàng.
Chiều:   Tiễn khách ga Huế/ sân bay Huế từ 14h00 đến 17h00  và sân bay Đà Nẵng từ 17h00 đến 23h00 . Kết thúc chương trình.

 * GIÁ THANH TOÁN: Áp dụng cho khách đi ghép đoàn
- Giá trọn gói: (tiêu chuẩn Khách sạn 3 sao)
+ Khách Việt Nam/Việt Kiều: 2.800.000đ/khách (S/S phụ thu phòng đơn: 700.000đ/khách).
+ Khách Quốc Tế: 3.200.000đ/khách (S/S phụ thu phòng đơn: 800.000đ/khách).

* TÊN KHÁCH SẠN:
Địa phương    Khách sạn 3 sao    
Đà Nẵng    Trendy, Gianny,Bamboo Green I, Bamboo Green II, Queen, Little Home 2…    
Huế    Crown, Ngọc Hương, New Star, Hue Queen...    

* PHỤC VỤ ĐOÀN:
1.    Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
(15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour)
1.    2.     Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi :hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người… 
trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ:  ngủ phòng ba
trường hợp đi 1 người, phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghép
1.    Ăn các bữa theo tour:ăn sáng buffet + 08 bữa ăn trưa/ tối tiêu chuẩn 100,000 VNĐ/suất (thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng, đặc sản Hội An & Huế)
2.    Vé tham quan các điểm.
3.    Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
4.    Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.
5.    Bảo hiểm du lịch.

INTOUR - VUI TRỌN TOUR!


CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR
ĐT: 08. 39896536 ~ 39 
- 
FAX: (08) 62958356
Hotline: 0934 79 77 79
Email: intourvietnam@gmail.com - dulich@intour.com.vn 
ĐC: 117 S Phan Văn Trị - P. 10 - Q. Gò Vấp - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## quandeptrai1102

Cám ơn thông tin bạn đưa ra

----------

